# [A]EU-Nozdormu [PVE] vênêrâtîo âmîcîtîa suchen ... genau dich !



## Ramzini (8. August 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen bei der Raidgilde 

<vênêrâtîo âmîcîtîa> 

Wir sind eine neugeborene Raidgilde, die sich im Stamme aus Charakteren der Gilde `DIE MACHT DER ALLIANZ` zusammensetzt und mit Spielern von anderen Gilden komplettiert wurde. Derzeit versuchen wir unseren Spielerpool zu erweitern, sodass wir auch für die kommenden 25-Raids eine geeignete Qualität und Quantität erreichen können. 
Alle Spieler die Lust haben mit uns zusammen ein paar spaßige Minuten in der World Of Warcraft zu verbringen und nebenbei auch noch den Willen verspühren sich mit uns durch die zahlreichen Instanzen zu schlagen um so seinen Charakter und die Gilde nach vorne zu bringen, sollen sich bitte bei uns bewerben! 
Wir freuen uns über jede Bewerbung und vlt. Ja auch bald über DICH als neues Mitglied! 

(Unser Content liegt momentan bei Kara, (+ Random Gruul, Maggi)) 

Unsere Raidzeiten sind Dienstag sowie Donnerstag  jeweils 16:00 - 22:00 Uhr. 

Sowie Samstag von 16:00-  Open End

Wir freuen uns über Bewerbungen in unserem Forum: http://srv2.playerhost.net/veneratio_amicitia/portal/ 


Derzeit Gesucht: 
Tank Klassen: 
Deff-Krieger x1 (gerne MT) 
Feral-Druide 
Schutz-Pala x 1 
Heilige Klassen: Holy-Pala x2 
Heiliger-Priester x2 
Restro-Druide x1 
Wiederherstellungs-Schamane x1 

Support Klassen: 
Verstärker Schamane x1 
Schadow Priest x1 
Eule x1 
Dmg-Klassen: Hexe/r x2 
Feuer-Magier x1 
Kampf-Schurke x1 
Vergelter Pala x1 
Feral-Druide x1 


Freuen uns und hoffen bis bald. 


Ramzini


----------



## siqq (8. August 2008)

hi@  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17884


----------



## Ramzini (8. August 2008)

siqq schrieb:


> hi@  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17884



Und nun!? Ich denke mal es geht um die ganzen ^^^^^^^richtig?!


----------



## Ramzini (9. August 2008)

*up*


----------



## Ramzini (10. August 2008)

und *up*


----------



## Ramzini (11. August 2008)

*up*


----------



## siqq (11. August 2008)

Ramzini schrieb:


> Und nun!? Ich denke mal es geht um die ganzen ^^^^^^^richtig?!



korrekt.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. August 2008)

Ramzini schrieb:


> <vênêrâtîo âmîcîtîa>


Omg ... IsT jA fAsT sO kReAtIv WiE CaPsSpeAk. Oder: "Wie verunstalte ich einen ansich schönen Namen".


----------



## Ramzini (11. August 2008)

Naja, es ist immer in der Ansicht des Betrachters.

Der eine findest es schön und der andere halt nicht.

Von daher.........


Danke trotzdem.


Gruss Ramzini


----------



## Ramzini (12. August 2008)

*upppppp* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramzini (13. August 2008)

*up*


----------

